# LVM - Partition formatiert



## blink90 (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich hab nen Ubuntu 8.04 mit LVM am laufen. Funktionierte alles ganz super, bis jetzt aus irgendeinem Grund eine Partition nicht mehr gefunden wird. Ich nehm an die ist irgendwann versehentlich formatiert worden ... *grummel*.
aber egal. 

Mein Problem ist, wie komme ich an die restlichen existierenden Daten ran (über nen live system)?
Und wie viel kann ma aus ner Partitionierten Platte noch rausholen?

schon ma danke im voraus

mfg blink


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2008)

Man kann oft noch eine Menge rausholen, denn beim Formatieren wird nicht ueberschrieben, sondern einfach nur die Inode-Tabelle neu erstellt.
Die Daten sind also noch da.

Filesystem-Carver koennten Dir helfen an Deine Daten zu kommen. Namen hab ich grad nicht zur Hand, aber daheim ein Linux-Magazin mit Schwerpunkt zum Thema.


----------



## blink90 (10. Juli 2008)

danke, werd ma rumprobieren


----------

